# OSHA Rules on lifts ??



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Can anybody give me a quickie on OSHA rules pertaining to lifts before I get myself in trouble? Specifically scissor lifts?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Scott


Look here..http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=standards&p_id=10754


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

You need to be trained by a competant person. You dont need fall protection in a scissor lift, you do in a boom lift.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

dawgs said:


> You need to be trained by a competant person. You dont need fall protection in a scissor lift, you do in a boom lift.


What? You mean you need fall protection in both machines. And, anyone with a OSHA 30 card is considered competent.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Look here..http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=standards&p_id=10754


Believe it or not scissor lifts _ARE NOT_ aerial lifts to OSHA.

They are covered by the OSAH sections covering scaffolding.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> What? You mean you need fall protection in both machines. And, anyone with a OSHA 30 card is considered competent.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


OSHA considers a sissor lift a movable scaffold. Most industrial pants require a harness anyway, just follow the jobsite rules and you will be fine.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

dawgs said:


> You need to be trained by a competant person. You dont need fall protection in a scissor lift, you do in a boom lift.


To be precise you don't need to be tied off in a scissor lift, your fall protection is provided by the railings and toe kicks.



Salvatoreg02 said:


> What? You mean you need fall protection in both machines.


OSHA does not require a harness in a scissor lift, some customers do require it.



> And, anyone with a OSHA 30 card is considered competent.


No, you must be trained on the particular equipment you are using.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Believe it or not scissor lifts _ARE NOT_ aerial lifts to OSHA.
> 
> They are covered by the OSAH sections covering scaffolding.


Thanks Bob OSHA calls sisser lifts "Mobile scaffolds."I did not know that.:blink::laughing:

*1926.452(w)*

http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=STANDARDS&p_id=10753


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Thanks Bob OSHA calls sisser lifts "Mobile scaffolds."I did not know that.:blink::laughing:
> 
> 1926.452(w)
> 
> http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=STANDARDS&p_id=10753


Actually, that turns out to be untrue, and OSHA later issued a retraction. We went over this at some length at train the trainer school last month. When I get to a real computer I'll look it up.

Sent from my iPhone using the ElectricianTalk Forum app


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Actually, that turns out to be untrue, and OSHA later issued a retraction. We went over this at some length at train the trainer school last month. When I get to a real computer I'll look it up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the ElectricianTalk Forum app


Is this what you are talking about?


http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=INTERPRETATIONS&p_id=23874


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

electricmanscott said:


> Can anybody give me a quickie....



I love taking things out of context.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

dawgs said:


> You need to be trained by a competant person. You dont need fall protection in a scissor lift, you do in a boom lift.


Does the the guy that delivered the lift that shows you up, down, forward, reverse, left and right, count as competent training?


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

tkb said:


> Does the the guy that delivered the lift that shows you up, down, forward, reverse, left and right, count as competent training?


I think you know the answer to that.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Actually, that turns out to be untrue, and OSHA later issued a retraction. We went over this at some length at train the trainer school last month. When I get to a real computer I'll look it up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the ElectricianTalk Forum app


That must be very recent because I was reading over OSHA regulations just a month or 2 ago and this is a common question on their website, to which their answers would refer to the scaffolding regulations.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

ibuzzard said:


> I think you know the answer to that.


If they make you sign the delivery slip that says you were trained also, I would say YES.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

This is interesting.. I told another EC I sometimes work for that I wasn't going to go up in the 130' lift he's going to be renting. To much pucker factor for me..


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Here, at FORD we require fall protection in a scissors lift. Sometimes, it seems that you should not have to use a harness IN a lift, but it is pretty apparent that in doing one's job there is just too much temptation to reach...or step, that extra distance. I agree with the extra precaution.


----------



## tommu56 (Nov 19, 2010)

Does a fall from 25 ft from a scissors lift hurt any better than a fall from a aerial lift at 25 ft?

That is why we require harnesses on both at work.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> That must be very recent because I was reading over OSHA regulations just a month or 2 ago and this is a common question on their website, to which their answers would refer to the scaffolding regulations.


Actually, it's an educational thing on the part of many OSHA inspectors. That is to say, they're not properly educated. There were actually 3 OSHA guys at my aerial lift train the trainer class last month.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> This is interesting.. I told another EC I sometimes work for that I wasn't going to go up in the 130' lift he's going to be renting. To much pucker factor for me..


Height is a very serious thing to consider. You have to be able to handle the difference in elevation. I, once, fell off of a 40 foot extension ladder. It was lucky for me that I was just on the first rung.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> Height is a very serious thing to consider. You have to be able to handle the difference in elevation. I, once, fell off of a 40 foot extension ladder. It was lucky for me that I was just on the first rung.


I took out the 150 Ultra Boom at class last month. Those things are as long as a tractor-trailer when you're driving them around.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I took out the 150 Ultra Boom at class last month. Those things are as long as a tractor-trailer when you're driving them around.


 The highest that I have been was about 85 feet hanging from a 100 foot crane.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> The highest that I have been was about 85 feet hanging from a 100 foot crane.


The lift was brand new and just rolled out from inspection, so I figured "what's the worst that can happen"? We were allowed to test anything JLG makes.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> The lift was brand new and just rolled out from inspection, so I figured "what's the worst that can happen"? We were allowed to test anything JLG makes.


Someone has to do it, I suppose. Mine was just a three sided railing with a drooping rope for the fourth side. I was concerned but I just did the job. No harness.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I took out the 150 Ultra Boom at class last month. Those things are as long as a tractor-trailer when you're driving them around.


Is there a lot of safety issues with working off a boom like that? How critical is the ground? Compaction? How about wind?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> Is there a lot of safety issues with working off a boom like that? How critical is the ground? Compaction? How about wind?


No more than 3 degrees slope, compaction is important, wind no more than 28 mph.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> No more than 3 degrees slope, compaction is important, wind no more than 28 mph.


I think that my pay grade is to low for that type of work...


----------



## willy roux (Apr 7, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> I took out the 150 Ultra Boom at class last month. Those things are as long as a tractor-trailer when you're driving them around.


It is important to tie up the top of the ladder with a rope and have someone foot it for you


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Here, at FORD we require fall protection in a scissors lift. Sometimes, it seems that you should not have to use a harness IN a lift, but it is pretty apparent that in doing one's job there is just too much temptation to reach...or step, that extra distance. I agree with the extra precaution.


As a Ford working at height trainer I can tell you that Ford does not require a harness in a scissor lift unless you are wearing that harness with the intent to go free climbing after the lift gets you up. To work from a scissor no harness is required. Now in a boom lift yes a harness is required at all times.

Now if you work for Ford in Canada then yes a harness would be required per Canadian rules in a scissor. Not here. If your plant safety makes you wear a harness in scissors ask them to see the memo requiring it, if there is one its local not a corporate guideline. 

Oh and just for note your ladder is supposed to be held by someone while you tie it off and you need your harness on and tied off over 6 ft


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

tommu56 said:


> Does a fall from 25 ft from a scissors lift hurt any better than a fall from a aerial lift at 25 ft?
> 
> That is why we require harnesses on both at work.


do you have the scissor lifts with the proper anchor points or do you just wrap around the rail?


----------



## mike8487 (Mar 29, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> Can anybody give me a quickie on OSHA rules pertaining to lifts before I get myself in trouble? Specifically scissor lifts?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Scott


if you are working for an employer then ask what is there safety policy regarding lifts. this will keep you out of trouble. some companies have safety policies that superceed OSHA. (sometimes they get out of hand with this)

but i'm more concerned with the fact that no one in the company has trained you on this already. if you get hurt using a lift of if you damage it or some other piece of property with the lift then the first question asked will be "Where are the company aerial lift training records for this employee?" 

Make sure to ask your contractor about any questions you have about lifts. many accidents can happen using them. 

as far as wearing harnesses, always in a boomlift. not required in scissor lift as long as the railings are completely around perimeter. but make sure you know what company policy is.

Remember this too, the guys from FORD prove a good point. why not bring the harness with you. many times we get in scissorlifts and start standing on the railings. or put planks across them. if you think you have to do this then bring the harness. also a good thing to have on them is a retractable lanyard fastened to the anchor point. no point in wearing a harness without having a lanyard.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If you company has a policy about wearing a harness in a scissors lift, that actually becomes OSHA enforcable. Yes, came as a surprise to me too. A company's safety policy becomes a document that OSHA can enforce. They enforce that document as being part of the general duty clause.


----------

